# How will life on Earth end?



## drippin' rock (May 30, 2013)

What do you think?  Why?


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 30, 2013)

Well since I believe in science and free will and coincidence, it could be almost anything the good Lord decides. He might let it happen naturally or hurry it up. He could send an asteroid our way and see how we handle it. 
My only answer is that even Jesus himself doesn't know. That's amazing in itself and good enough for me. He's sitting right next to God and doesn't even know when he's returning and we are wondering when.


----------



## oldfella1962 (May 30, 2013)

I noticed the attention paid to NW and it makes sense - NW can cause climate change, pandemics, etc. It's effects are everything rolled into one.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (May 30, 2013)

Climate change is the real reason behind most of your scenarios, whether caused by man or external forces (asteroids, self-aware robot gods, etc.).

Ehh, either an asteroid will cause mass extinctions, or the sun will supernova and kill us all, if we last that long.

(I kinda like the self-aware robot gods thing.  That may have to become one of the books in the bible of Mr. Whiskers!)


----------



## ted_BSR (May 30, 2013)

An interesting topic. I am not sure what you mean by "when the world will end". Do you mean the end of life on Earth? or the end of Human life on Earth?, or when the Earth ceases to exist?, or something else?

It doesn't really matter though, because I don't know, or have an opinion on the matter. I prefer to let such things unfold as they will, without my fretting.


----------



## bullethead (May 30, 2013)

ted_BSR said:


> An interesting topic. I am not sure what you mean by "when the world will end". Do you mean the end of life on Earth? or the end of Human life on Earth?, or when the Earth ceases to exist?, or something else?
> 
> It doesn't really matter though, because I don't know, or have an opinion on the matter. I prefer to let such things unfold as they will, without my fretting.



I feel the same way Ted. Ain't nothing we can do about it anyway.


----------



## JB0704 (May 31, 2013)

Robots, because I watched Terminator the other night and it seemed realistic.


----------



## Four (May 31, 2013)

I voted climate change in lieu of the sun exploding.

Also i'm being very strict with the term life.

the ants will be here after a nuclear war, for instance.


----------



## JB0704 (May 31, 2013)

Four said:


> the ants will be here after a nuclear war, for instance.



.....but they will be ruled by Honda Accords.


----------



## swampstalker24 (May 31, 2013)

I think the religious crazies will take it upon themselves to bring about the end times through war.  After all, there has to be 7 years of tribulation before Jesus can rule the earth for 1000 years right?   Reminds me of a news story a couple years ago about material in the air force training manuals that justified using nuclear weapons because it was all in god’s plan.

http://religion.blogs.cnn.com/2011/08/03/air-force-bible-and-nukes-dont-mix/

http://religion.blogs.cnn.com/2011/08/03/air-force-bible-and-nukes-dont-mix/


----------



## SemperFiDawg (May 31, 2013)

You left out my personal favorite.  Dying in my sleep after the completion of a fulfilling life.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (May 31, 2013)

swampstalker24 said:


> I think the religious crazies will take it upon themselves to bring about the end times through war.  After all, there has to be 7 years of tribulation before Jesus can rule the earth for 1000 years right?   Reminds me of a news story a couple years ago about material in the air force training manuals that justified using nuclear weapons because it was all in god’s plan.
> 
> http://religion.blogs.cnn.com/2011/08/03/air-force-bible-and-nukes-dont-mix/
> 
> ...




I took one look at the polling results and knew without  a shadow of a doubt that it wouldn't be long before someone one here would start disparaging the Religious.


----------



## swampstalker24 (May 31, 2013)

SemperFiDawg said:


> I took one look at the polling results and knew without  a shadow of a doubt that it wouldn't be long before someone one here would start disparaging the Religious.



Well, don’t you think that if a significant proportion of the population believes that the world must come to an end in a final battle between good/evil that they would act accordingly to bring about those events, even if only though the collective subconscious?


----------



## SemperFiDawg (May 31, 2013)

Yes, but end times rapture is specifically Christian.  I'm more inclined to believe that if any evidence exists of a populace/group actively engaging in bringing about the end times it's more of the Twelfth Iman persuasion of Islam that is currently in power in Iran.


----------



## dawg2 (May 31, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 5, 2013)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Yes, but end times rapture is specifically Christian. I'm more inclined to believe that if any evidence exists of a populace/group actively engaging in bringing about the end times it's more of the Twelfth Iman persuasion of Islam that is currently in power in Iran.


 
Well said.  
And while Ezekiel, Daniel & Revelation talk about Islam's soon coming war with Israel, He who defends Israel will one day come to her aid.


----------



## pnome (Jun 5, 2013)

Nuclear War is the absolute frontrunner in terms of probability.

Of course, that wouldn't end the world per se, just our place in it.


----------



## Oldstick (Jun 5, 2013)

It definitely is going lose orbit and fall into the Sun eventually, if nothing else happens before then.

That is quite a ways into the future though.


----------



## formula1 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re:*

I said climate change because it's the best fit.  If I could have said my exact guess, it would have been 'Heat' and lots of it.


----------



## HucK Finn (Jun 12, 2013)

Im going to say that the world will not end, it has been here for millions of years, and millions more.


----------

